# I just got my 1st press. NAtional Screen Printing



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok so all I got was a used National Screen Printing Equip prpress, but I'm excited. I was talking to a buddy of mine about wanting to get into the t shirt biz, and just a few minutes after were done talking he calls me to tell me that this fella just asked him if he knew anyone interested in buying a heat press. At this point I couldn't pass it up. I thought well if this isn't a sign then I don't what one is. I bought it for $150. It seems to me like this is a good deal. The machine seems to work fine even though I haven't used it. I wasn't really planning on buying a machine this soon, but I couldn't pass it up. Hopefully I won't regret it later. ANyone out there using this machine?

Now it's time to get some good transfer paper and a printer. I started another thread asking about the Epson CX5000. I was wondering if anyone used it and how they liked it. I've printed some "iron-ons" on my Canon printer and they came out fine, but I'd like to get this all in one because I also need a scanner.

Well, I just wanted to share what I got going so far and what yall think.


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

Well i just got done pressing a couple of simple prints with the machine. All I had was 1 avery iron on transfer printed with my Canon printer. The machine seems heat fine, but the results were ok I guess. I notice they crack quite a bit when stretched. I pressed them at about 350 degrees for about 20 sec's. As far as pressure I'm not really sure I would have to guess light-med pressure. I'm hoping that the cracking of the print is due to it being an Avery transfer sheet as opposed to one purchase at a printing supply. I'll have to order me some good transfer paper any recommendations?


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

NewMilford Photo has a sample pack to try.

Iron On Transfer Paper, T Shirt Transfer Paper | New Milford Photo

Do some searching on paper, cracking etc to read up on it.

Pay attention to the ink you use. You want a pigment ink.
(Your Canon ink will fade on the first washing)


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tips John. I'm planning on getting a new prnter her soon. But I still need to decide wether I want laser or innkjet. I'm leaning towards an Epson even though it seems appealing to use the Duracotton transfers for thelaser printer. I'm looking at an Epson cx5000 scanner/printer, but I was hoping to get some feedback on this machine from other before I purchased it.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Chuy, What size press did you get? Regular transfer paper is not designed to stretch that is why you get cracking. Iron All is made to be stretched. This is why I like it. If you get the cx5000 you will never be able to use a bulk ink system with it because of the design. Get a c88+for a start for you screen transfers and you can get a cx5000 for everything else. Go to www.newlilfordphoto.com and get a sample pack of Iron all (The new Improved Iron All) Lou


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Lou. Those are the kinda tips I was looking for. I'm new to this and I'm trying to make good decisions now so I don't end up wasting time and money on the wrong material and equip.

Oh and the press is a 15x15. What do you think did I get a good deal. One just like it sold on ebay for $300 shipped.


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok one more question. Can someone explain bulk ink systems or lead me to the right thread. I tried search but dind't come across a thread that explains this.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Bulk ink systems are basically a way to save on ink buy hooking up a new ink storage system (that holds more ink) to your printer.

Lou made a great video about it here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t9513.html


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

Does the C88+ jsut print regular size paper?


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

Where did you get the press from?


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

From an acquaintance (sp?) of a friend. He said he had for a little over a year and just never got around to using it and just wanted it off his hands. Good thing he didn't find the forum. lol


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does the C88+ jsut print regular size paper?


Yes, the max print size is 8 1/2 by 11. An epson 1280 can print larger size sheets


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Lou, I assume you tried out the paper for rib tees at Coastal??? I havent tried any paper for stretch material, but I need to get moving on it.



badalou said:


> Chuy, What size press did you get? Regular transfer paper is not designed to stretch that is why you get cracking. Iron All is made to be stretched. This is why I like it. If you get the cx5000 you will never be able to use a bulk ink system with it because of the design. Get a c88+for a start for you screen transfers and you can get a cx5000 for everything else. Go to www.newlilfordphoto.com and get a sample pack of Iron all (The new Improved Iron All) Lou


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Chuy,

If you can afford it I would get the 1280, the c88 is a good printer but you are limted to 8.5"X11" transfers. After you start doing this you will find that those transfers start looking small on your shirts especially XL's. Good luck with your new press!!!!

Bill M


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

congratulations. the c88 is good for small stuff as everyone has said. its a great printer though if you are sticking with letter size paper.

the 1280 is great to have also as it can print up to 13 inches and can be set up to accept rolls of paper.

slimm


----------



## lands tee (Apr 4, 2007)

I also recieved my first press, 15x15 mighty press from Costal business. I went for the epson c88+ printer which works great. I have set my printer settings according to this forums advice to avoid an off color tint on my shirts. +5 cyan, +5 magenta, and -15 yellow. I just ordered a sample pack of ironall paper after seeing a video from badalou, and I bought a tee square from him which helps me center and place my transfers. Thanks to badalou.

Happy pressing


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

wow, thanks for the plug.. let me know if it helps. I just did 24 tees in vinyl and I don't know what I would have done with out mine..


----------

